# Neat Display



## CrewelaDeVil (Feb 15, 2007)

I have a friend in PA who did this picnic table top. All relics from her digs and a few bottles.  Thought this was a very cool way to display. Enjoy....hope the pics are small enough.


----------



## CrewelaDeVil (Feb 15, 2007)

another


----------



## CrewelaDeVil (Feb 15, 2007)

last one


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Feb 15, 2007)

That truely is a neat display idea, if you have trustworthy neighbors[] and the temperature changes wouldn't break any of the bottles.  Kelley


----------



## capsoda (Feb 16, 2007)

Very cool display. Are they under glass or in resin???


----------



## CrewelaDeVil (Feb 16, 2007)

Capsoda- under alot of layers of resin. She said it was very labor intensive.  But it did come out beautiful.   She also makes stepping stones out of shards. Very creative girl!


----------



## capsoda (Feb 16, 2007)

No Doubt, Very creative and a very good eye for it.


----------

